# Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI



## Vetro (10. Juni 2014)

*Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem IPS Gaming Monitor für die PS4. 

Das Ding sollte also eine Auflösung von 1920*1080p unterstützen und natürlich zum zocken geeignet sein. Inputlag etc.
Außerdem ist der HDMI Anschluss ein muss. Und bitte nicht HDMI(MHL) oder so. 
Kopfhörer-Anschluss sollte ebenfalls dran sein.

Danke schon ein Mal 

LG


----------



## Panagianus (10. Juni 2014)

Größe?


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI*

Wie wäre es damit?
LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



> Und bitte nicht HDMI(MHL) oder so.


Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## Vetro (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI*

Wie im Thread-Titel beschrieben: 24 - 27 Zoll aber eher 24.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI*

Wenn 24" gewünscht wird, dann diesen:
Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juni 2014)

Was sagst du zu dem hier?
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/dell-ultrasharp-u2413-860-10203-860-10202-a890278.html

Ich hab den bereits bei einem Arbeitskollegen begutachten können und der ist wirklich klasse.


----------



## Panagianus (10. Juni 2014)

Ich hab den asus mx 239h seit kurzem, der is top


----------



## xpSyk (10. Juni 2014)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wie wäre es damit? LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Was spricht dagegen?



Genau das gleiche wollte ich gerade schreiben, schließe mich also an.


----------



## Fox2010 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI*

Der Dell UltraSharp U2413 ist mit über 400euro für 24Zoll viel zu teuer da könnte er sich gleich einen Tv kaufen 

Ich steig vom Dell U2312hm IPS in 2 Tagen zu einem Iiyama XB2783HSU-B1 um und denke nicht das er schlechter ist vom Bild mit dem AMVA+ Panel ((gibt es auch in 24 Zoll fals es nicht unbedingt ein IPS sein muss), vielleicht grade bei sowas wie Konsolen und zum spielen besser da flotteres Panel als bei den IPS. 
Oder mal bei ASUS umsehen wird hier ja auch oft mal empfohlen.

Ansonsten mal den Dell UltraSharp U2414H anschauen, dir sollte aber klar sein das ein IPS (vielleicht nicht alle) so ein glitzern hat manche mögen das nicht im Bild. 
Ich mag es auch nicht besonders. 

Edit:
Der Preis vom LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P ist mal nicht übel aber die Bewertungen zum HDMI-Anschluss und PS3 etc. sind nicht berausched, allgemein halte ich von der Firma nicht viel, Handys schrott hatte ich selber, Tv´s schlechte Ausleuchtung und bei den Monitoren bei einigen ist auch nicht alles Top, mag aber sicher auch gute Modelle geben.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI*



> Der Dell UltraSharp U2413 ist mit über 400euro für 24Zoll viel zu teuer da könnte er sich gleich einen Tv kaufen


Man spielt keine PC-Spiele auf dem TV.   -> hoher Inputlag.


----------



## Fox2010 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI*



> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem IPS Gaming Monitor für die PS4.



PS4 ist kein PC


----------



## Vetro (10. Juni 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was sagst du zu dem hier?
> Dell UltraSharp U2413, 24" (860-10203/860-10202) in Monitore: LCD-Monitore | heise online Preisvergleich
> 
> Ich hab den bereits bei einem Arbeitskollegen begutachten können und der ist wirklich klasse.




Leider ist das ein Display mit 1920*1200....


Ich glaube ich versuche mal den U2414H.

Hat der 2 "normale" HDMI-Anschlüsse oder brauch ich da einen Adapter vom HDMI-Kabel auf Buchse?



Fox2010 schrieb:


> PS4 ist kein PC


 
Hauptsache was gesagt, oder?


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI*



Fox2010 schrieb:


> PS4 ist kein PC


 Deswegen mein Post! Wollt halt auch mal trollen.  



> Hat der 2 "normale" HDMI-Anschlüsse oder brauch ich da einen Adapter vom HDMI-Kabel auf Buchse?


Soweit ich weiß sind das MHL Anschlüsse.


----------



## Fox2010 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


anklicken ist der Dell U2414H


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI*

Ich hab den 2413 vorgeschlagen, da er eine niedrigere Reaktionszeit bietet und viel mehr Helligkeit. Das bringt in hellen Räumen sehr viel.


----------



## Vetro (10. Juni 2014)

Fox2010 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> anklicken ist der Dell U2414H


 
Wie ist denn so der Qualitäts-Verlust wenn man einen HDMI auf HDMI/MHL Wandler benutzt? Ich denk mal bisschen was wird da ja schon verloren gehen oder?

LG 27EA53VQ-P.AEU 68,6 cm LED-Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI*

Du brauchst keinen Wandler etc. Einfach ein ganz normales HDMI Kabel nehmen, und gut ist´s.


----------



## Vetro (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Du brauchst keinen Wandler etc. Einfach ein ganz normales HDMI Kabel nehmen, und gut ist´s.


 
Der HDMI-Port sieht auf dem Bild so klein aus ^^ Aber okay, cool danke ^^


----------



## xpSyk (10. Juni 2014)

Dass MHL unterstützt wird, heißt nicht dass man einen Adapter braucht.


----------



## Goblin10 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI*

Man braucht kein Adapter:

Anschlüsse:

DisplayPort - mini DisplayPort - DisplayPort - HDMI - HDMI - etc.

Entweder du nimmst ein DP oder ein HDMI port, und gut ist. 


Wenn 27" dann: Dell U2713HM, NEC EA274WMi, EIZO EV2736WFS BK <-- wenn viel Geld hast.


Pixelgarantie und Kalibration dazu!!


----------



## RedWhiteDevil89 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI*

gibt es Grafik einbusen, wenn ich ein 27zoll statt 23 zoll Monitor an die PS4 anschließe. 

ich suche ein 2 Monitor für die ps4 , da meine Freundin den großen lcd viel in beschlag nimmt  die ps4 ist sonst an einem LCd lm620s 42 Zoll von LG angeschlossen.

mein Favorit wäre der asus mx279h.. für evtl vorschläge dankbar


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche: IPS Monitor für PS4 - 24 - 27 Zoll - 1080p & HDMI*



> gibt es Grafik einbusen, wenn ich ein 27zoll statt 23 zoll Monitor an die PS4 anschließe.


Nein eigentlich nicht. Manch einem ist der Pixelabstand bei 27" @ FullHD zu hoch. Das empfindet aber jeder anders. Wenn der Sitzabstand groß genug ist, dann gibt es auch mit einem 27" @ FullHD keine Probleme. 

Ich würde dir den Iiyama empfehlen: iiyama ProLite XB2783HSU, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

